# Goo gone.



## Drake (Feb 9, 2011)

When you use goo gone, on your cubes, cause there is resdidu left, on it, do i wash my cube with soapy water after,(if i can), or just give my cube a bath? Or just whipe it off?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2011)

doesn't matter


----------



## riffz (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just careful not to use too much, so that it doesn't drip through the cracks. Then I just take a paper towel and soak up what's on the outside.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 15, 2011)

Drake said:


> When you use goo gone, on your cubes, cause there is resdidu left, on it, do i wash my cube with soapy water after,(if i can), or just give my cube a bath? Or just whipe it off?


 
That's alot of commas.


----------



## radmin (Feb 15, 2011)

It doesn't need a bath. Just make sure to wipe off the excess and let it dry. If you put new stickers on with some goo gone left they won't stick so well.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 15, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> That's alot of commas.


 
He doesn't speak English.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 15, 2011)

Vinny said:


> He doesn't speak English.


 
They don't use commas in french? I'm guessing he's french-canadaian considering "Canada N-B".
But whatever it wasn't a stupid thread or anything.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 15, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> That's *alot* of commas.



:O

It probably doesn't matter, but I applied the goo gone before the 'bath'.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> That's *alot* of commas.


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

I was expecting that...

Anyone know any goo gone equivalents I could find in India?


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


>


 
Ben, can I please use this for my avatar/profile pic?

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know how you use Goo Gone, but I see no reason for there to be much (if any) excess. I just take a paper towel, fold/wad it up so that I had an end about the size of the flat end of a cotton ball, put the goo gone on the end of that, then use that to rub off the residue.


----------



## notluK (Feb 16, 2011)

theace said:


> I was expecting that...
> 
> Anyone know any goo gone equivalents I could find in India?


 

I honestly can't stand the smell of Goo Gone. I usually just use rubbing alcohol to remove residue.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 17, 2011)

Goo gone works good so I use it. It slows down your cube, but the cube should return to normal after a while. I used it on my 5x5, and I didn't clean the insides and eventually it just returned to normal.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 17, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> That's *alot* of commas.


 
That's my favorite kind!


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 17, 2011)

notluK said:


> I honestly can't stand the smell of Goo Gone. I usually just use rubbing alcohol to remove residue.


 
does goo gone smell worse than rubbing alcohol?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 17, 2011)

The goo gone I have smells like oranges, it has an awesome scent.


----------

